# DLLImport in C#



## anfänger15 (18. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute versucht mithilfe dieser Wrapper-Klasse The VideoLAN Forums &bull; View topic - Usage of libvlc.dll in C# den VLC Player in meinem Projekt zu verwenden, jedoch sagt mir die ausgabe von LastError das die dll nicht gefunden wurde.

Ich programmiere noch nicht all zu lange mit dem Visual Studio aber ich vermute ich muss irgendwo einen Pfad angeben wo die dll sich befindet.

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (18. Okt 2009)

nimm mal lieber ein passenderes Forum dafür - c++.de :: Irgendwer hat immer eine Antwort


----------



## anfänger15 (18. Okt 2009)

ok hab ich gemacht


----------

